# Rear Seal, no mas (and embarrassing pic)



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

FOr the last two or three weekends, I've been trying to remove the rear main seal from its carrier. I've tried hammering it with a screwdriver, hammering it with a screwdriver and a sledgehammer, sawing part of it away, flooding it with PB Blaster, heating it (somehow without igniting the PB Blaster), and trying to force it out with my Jedi mind tricks. Nothing doing. That thing is stuck. The front seal came out with three taps of the hammer.

This morning I called the dealer and gave them the part number....and discovered that the rear seal carrier costs about $12.00.  I ordered one on the spot. I'll eventually get the old one out, but now I won't have to worry about how I do it. 

Oh, and as promised, here's a fun pic of me and my M3.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> FOr the last two or three weekends, I've been trying to remove the rear main seal from its carrier. I've tried hammering it with a screwdriver, hammering it with a screwdriver and a sledgehammer, sawing part of it away, flooding it with PB Blaster, heating it (somehow without igniting the PB Blaster), and trying to force it out with my Jedi mind tricks. Nothing doing. That thing is stuck. The front seal came out with three taps of the hammer.
> 
> This morning I called the dealer and gave them the part number....and discovered that the rear seal carrier costs about $12.00.  I ordered one on the spot. I'll eventually get the old one out, but now I won't have to worry about how I do it.
> 
> Oh, and as promised, here's a fun pic of me and my M3.


$12, eh? That's pretty steep.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> $12, eh? That's pretty steep.


 I paid more than that for the sledgehammer. It's going back to Sears, goddammit.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire, I'm sorry, but...

:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Jetfire, I'm sorry, but...
> 
> :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


 Piss off, wanker. :thumbup: When I think about how many hours I spent, all of which ultimately just shortened that time I have with good hearing on this earth, I feel like :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:. $12?! That's probably the second-cheapest thing I've bought for this engine. This is partly because the same part is used on the M10, and probably some other models.


----------

